# My RIP torts



## T-P (Aug 24, 2007)

When i first purchased Jerry and peewee, i was a stuborn person and didnt listen to Repticzone's care advice, because our old vey and petstore gave us the wrong care sheeet, and we thought it was correct cuz our old tortoise toby was just left in the garden all year round.

So anyway, by the time i got her care correct it was sadly to late, she become rather sick and got MBD and god knows what else, and her beak broke, her legs were sore. We had to have her put to sleep cuz she was suffering. I admit hands down! i was wrong, i was wrong to not listen to others. 
Peewee had a lungworm so the vet says. And she died from siezures, and bubbley nose.

Heres some photos of jerry - she may of looked all "wierd" and unpleastant, but shes a lovely tort to have.:






















And peewee:


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think Jerrys weird he's beautiful to bad he died.R.I.P Jerry.Well at least Jerrys eating all the lettuce he can eat up in tortoise heaven.Peewee so small and cute.R.I.P Peewee.


----------



## T-P (Aug 24, 2007)

Well jerry was actually a she, i loved her so much.
I still feel deep guilt from letting ehr suffer in the first place 

Peewee apaprently was 2 years old, but she was TINY smaller than looi! and her shell was soft so i think she may have been a hatchling


----------



## Josh (Aug 24, 2007)

sorry they had to go. 
beautiful torts though


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Aug 25, 2007)

both beautiful tortoises taylor

R.I.P


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry you lost them and sorry they suffered. The thing is you did learn something from the whole experience, so they didn't die for no reason at all. Because of them, other torts will know a better brighter future with you or because of you sharing your knowledge with others.


----------

